
California's New Cow Fart Regulations - prostoalex
http://reason.com/blog/2016/11/30/californias-new-cow-fart-regulations-tot
======
Neliquat
So when to we ban rice?

Also, one wonders how to measure cow farts. Sure the new algae feed reduces
methane, but will farmers need methane monitors now? This seems impossible to
enforce, and pretty bad for businesses.

